# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Konsole 2020: Nintendo Switch, PS4 und Xbox One im Vergleich



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Konsole 2020: Nintendo Switch, PS4 und Xbox One im Vergleich*

						PS4 ist die meistverkaufte Konsole, Xbox One X die stärkste Konsole der Welt. Und Nintendo Switch besitzt ein einzigartiges Konzept. In unserem Konsolen-Ratgeber mit Vergleichstabelle liefern wir alle Infos zu Stärken, Schwächen und Underschieden der Konsolenmodelle.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Konsole 2020: Nintendo Switch, PS4 und Xbox One im Vergleich*


----------

